# Which size tank



## RossMartin (8 Nov 2009)

Hi all,

Due to space restrictions i would like to start a planted two foot tank. The only restriction i have is on the length of the tanks. Height and width i can have what i want. Would i be better going for a tank thats 12" High and wide or would i be better off going for something deeper and taller. I have a 24" GLO Dual T5 HO 2 x 24W Lighting System that i am going to use as the lighting so should i get a taller tank?!?!

Many thanks

Ross


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Nov 2009)

If you can, I'd consider something like 60cm x 45cm x 45cm, you'll definitely appreciate the width/height in the future, if not immediately


----------



## dw1305 (11 Nov 2009)

Hi all,
It's an expensive option but I'd go for a 2' cube. I wouldn't fill it higher then 15" with water and that would give you room for an upper terrarium section. I'd use emergent bog-wood, you could plant the top with terrestrial bromeliads, and lower down with Aubias etc., which could be emersed and submersed. The back wall of the tank could have a moss wall or even better a planted peat or cork block extending out of the water. 
cheers Darrel


----------



## vauxhallmark (11 Nov 2009)

I'd agree with the 45cm or 60cm sizes for height and depth as recommended above - I would go for a 60x45x45 myself, but I just like the proportions of that tank. If you can stretch to a cube that would be a great tank, but 60cm height can be hard to light well and to get your arm in for maintenance.

60x30x30 would be really limiting - allowing for 1cm at the top, and 8cm for substrate at the back (just a guess) you've only got 21cm of water height - which would severely limit your plant choice. 30cm depth (front to back) is also difficult to aquascape, and will look even smaller when filled with water. Of course, sometimes people deliberately scape small tanks (nanos), but either the 60x45x45 or 60x60x60 will give you so much more choice. The 60x60x60 tank also contains four times as much water as the 60x30x30 - widening your choice of fish.

It's up to you, but 90% of the time, with tanks, bigger is better!

Enjoy it, whatever you get,

Mark


----------

